# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  اسکریپت گرفتن از دیتاها در sql 2008 R2

## alibabaei2

سلام
در sql 2008 R2 می خوام از دیتا بیس و دیتا های درونش اسکریپت بگیرم اما وقتی generate script  رو می زنم و مراحل رو طی می کنم گزینه ای برای script data  نداره
چی کار باید بکنم

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
در صفحه آخر كه تنظيمات رو انجام ميدين گزينه اي نيز براي script data داره.
د

----------

